# I'm Done (Vending)



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 3, 2005)

Ran out of product. A very good  4th weekend vending. A little over 1500 pounds of pork went down. I had to bale early for lack of butts and ribs. I think it's better to bow out early, as to rush to get more to do. Shower, Power nap, And the beer tent for me tonight. What a rush vending for 3 and a half days. I would recommend it to anyone thinking of opening a barbecue place. But then again, Id rather work 16-20 hours for myself, Than work 8 hours for any one else! The poor pit is still smoking and needs a power wash as I do. :grin:  What a good time, There is no replacement for a smile a customer has.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 3, 2005)

What do you make take home after an event like that, Pigs?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 3, 2005)

Only the tax man knows.  :^o  I make triple the cost and then some. Do the math. It's diffrent every time. :grin:


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 3, 2005)

I'm figuring 4 x cost on events now and can't keep up. I will have to add a helper soon though! GREG!!!!!!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 3, 2005)

With my labor cost added in you'd better quote 8x's cost! :grin:  :!:


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 3, 2005)

Amen sister! I started loading and picking up food at 10:00 am on Friday. I spent Friday night in the bed of my truck sleeping restlessly until I got up at 3:00 am to fire up the pit. I finished putting away the gear at 11:00 pm Saturday night. 37 hours straight and I cleared $1,200. My knees and back are killing me, and my hands are all cut up from foil pans and lids! $ 32/hour ! Alot of work!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 3, 2005)

If any of you chefs and cooks would like to learn some good ways of selling "_*value*_" vs. "*price*" I would be happy to counsel you.  I do it _EVERYDAY _at my job and I am very good at it!

Of course you don't need the help Woody...you already be a fine salesman! :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 3, 2005)

This goes with all lines of work! Even if you are working at any job, maybe pushing a broom for $15 per hour, the boss is charging $65 per hour for you! 3x's the food sounds way to cheap to me. And you are probably buying the food at the best prices around. Charge 3x's the most expensive price for the food would be a better deal, then shop for the best price! Don't sell yourselfs short, the guy who sells it cheaper isn't putting the same product out that you are!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 28, 2005)

Welcome Goat!

Funny how the little jobs really aren't worth it unless you take 5 or 6 times the cost.


----------



## Jack W. (Jul 28, 2005)

Hoss's BBQ said:
			
		

> Do any of you charge a catering fee?  I normally charge a $300.00 fee for bringing the smoker chafer etc. This is on top of my per person prices.  This also allows me an area to give a discount if they are tight for cash I will sometimes reduce this fee or remove it.  It can sometimes make them feel Like they got  discount which will not hurt my costing ratio.  Just a thought.



I use this technique.  I charge $125 for the cooker and $175 for an Award Winning Pit Master to be on site.   Full service includes labor charges for each additional person gauranteed in the contract at between $75 and $150 depending on the service the employee will be providing.  I don't have a bit of trouble finding people to work at these rates.  I don't make a dime on labor.  I pass it all on to the help.  Gratuity is sometimes added and sometimes not.  Depends on the customer.  Some customers will jump at the chance to have the food "dropped off" when they see how much money they can save by serving the food and cleaning up the mess by themselves.   There is a set up charge.  Disposable wire chaffers really are the stuff.  We mark those up for retail as well.   This more or less eliminates the down time at events and makes it much more profitable.  Everything I do is food X 4.  All whole hog cooks are cost of the hog plus $300 just for the hog.  I stay pretty busy.  

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## txpgapro (Jul 29, 2005)

Where can you find those throw-away chaffers?


----------



## Jack W. (Jul 29, 2005)

txpgapro said:
			
		

> Where can you find those throw-away chaffers?



Sam's Club and Costco both carry them in my area.  I've also seen them at a place called Fred's.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 29, 2005)

Big Lots has em, Costco has em. They're eveywhere.


----------



## txpgapro (Jul 31, 2005)

How aobut a picture of one?


----------

